

Show HN: Summarise – A personal, talking wake-up alarm for iOS - AndrewHart
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id986735499

======
jrouah
Great app, I am going to make it my default alarm for a few days to test. 2
suggestions:

\- wouldn't it be great to have the option to start reading automatically,
instead of having to slide up? I couldn't find this option. By not doing so, I
am afraid I am just going to snooze, like I do with my current alarm clock

\- Would be nice to have some basic interactions for the News channel: say
"yes" to read the article into details, instead of just reading the titles. Or
maybe read the article by default?

~~~
AndrewHart
Thanks for the suggestions. I'm taking those on board for updates. And thanks
for trying it out.

For the News channel - I tried to get the right mix of being enough, but not
too much. Maybe even allowing the user to set the density might be a good
idea!

------
lobster_johnson
A friend of mine has made a similar thing, although it can be used as a
general purpose audio stream, not only as an alarm: Capsule.fm [1].

[1] [https://appsto.re/us/Ik18T.i](https://appsto.re/us/Ik18T.i)

------
eDISCO
Great idea. Reminds me of a sci-fi movie (which one?).

~~~
AndrewHart
It's inspired by Jarvis from Iron Man. :)

